# Can't believe it--Pearl loves tummy rubs!!!!



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG!! OMG!!!! I am in hedgie heaven!

After reading recently about the little hedgie who likes tummy rubs, I tried it on Pearl tonight. We started with just a finger on her tummy and she eventually opened all the way up on her back, kicked up her hind legs, and closed her eyes!! It's like she was hedgie-hypnotized!!! I had three fingers stroking up and down the whole length of her chest/tummy and she LOVED IT!!!!     Still in shock...


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh and you got a pic!! How sweet is that


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That is so sweet! I just love the picture!! She looks so happy, safe & content.

I love it when someone shares something that has worked for them & it ends up workinng for others to. Has me wondering if any of my crew would go for it. That would be so special.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww thats's so cute. and I'm so jealous. I wish I could do that maybe ill try tonight with one finger like you said.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Now there is something special for Pearl's baby book!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That is truly adorable. It's so fun that you decided to try and she liked it!  

On a side note, Pearl is absolutely beautiful. I love her coloring!

I'm getting tempted to try this with Milly sometime... we have worked on feet, face & ears until she was completely comfortable with me touching them, so maybe we will try the tummy? :roll:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Pearl girl is so sweet!  Such a great picture, thanks for sharing


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments. One thing that was helpful at first was to curl up my other fingers into my hand so the open fingers weren't passing in front of her eyes--once I did that she didn't jump anymore when my fingers were in front of her eyes and she just started chillaxin'!!


----------

